# Pikes peak 2015, electric wins



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

For the first time since 93 years, the winner of this race is an electric car... and the second place is for another electric car! 
Yeap, two electric cars have beat all the others car running on dinosaur juice.

*First place*: eO PP03 is 1.2 HP/kg (1020 kW / 2160 Nm), six Yasa-400 motor , 50 kwh battery.

*Second place*: Tajima Rimac E-Runner Concept_One (1100 kw / 1500 Nm), Four Rimac electric motors with four chain driven single reduction  Rimac transmission systems, 57 kwh battery

Chain reduction! Whoooow! WTF... well, interesting. Is anyone know more about this?
Also, what kind of cells do 20C peak and 6C continuous? (1000kw / 50Kwh = 20 and 10 minutes race = 6C)
Hey... what kind of time on a quarter mile can do a car who do 0-200 kmh in 5,4 secs (Rimac)?

http://driveeo.com/
http://www.rimac-automobili.com/press/tajima-teams-up-with-rimac-for-pikes-peak-2015-p26


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Yabert said:


> Four Rimac electric motors with four chain driven single reduction  Rimac transmission systems,
> Chain reduction! Whoooow! WTF... well, interesting. Is anyone know more about this?


There are *no gearboxes *or differentials on this car. The power of each independent motor is transferred to each wheel by an innovative chain drive system developed specifically for this project, which saves a lot of weight and space.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

It's worth noting that both of these cars had significant issues during the race: the Eo lost half of its motors (3 out of 6) half way up the hill. The Rimac lost its mechanical brakes. Who knows what times they would have achieved without these issues!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hollie Maea said:


> It's worth noting that both of these cars had significant issues during the race: the Eo lost half of its motors (3 out of 6) half way up the hill. The Rimac lost its mechanical brakes. Who knows what times they would have achieved without these issues!


I was gonna make that same point. Will be interesting to see what kind of times they can pull off if they both come back next year. I'm sure Sébastien Loeb's record is calling their names, taunting them.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the battery packs each of them used?


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

Yabert said:


> Hey... what kind of time on a quarter mile can do a car who do 0-200 kmh in 5,4 secs (Rimac)?
> 
> http://driveeo.com/
> http://www.rimac-automobili.com/press/tajima-teams-up-with-rimac-for-pikes-peak-2015-p26



I would guess somewhere in the high 7s or low 8s with a trap speed of ~250-270 km/h.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Both around 50-60kwh.

Rimac e-runner:

57 kWh Rimac Automobili battery pack
Kerb weight: 1500 kg

http://rimac-automobili.com/press/tajima-teams-up-with-rimac-for-pikes-peak-2015-p26

Guess they used a very beefy frame for safety. Bett you could shave some weight, because why do you need:

Maximum power: 1100 kW
Maximum torque: 1500 Nm
to achieve this?

0-100 km/h 2,2 s
Top speed: 270 km/h (~170mph)

I would have to find some pikes peak speed data to determine how much you could down size your power in favor of keeping the low end torque. I don't think they hit 270 any where on the hill


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Tomdb said:


> Both around 50-60kwh.
> 
> Rimac e-runner:
> 
> ...


Rimac uses LiFePO4 in the Concept One. They probably did in this too, which is why it is so heavy.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

eO-PP03 rear drive.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Yasa motors with sevcons?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> eO-PP03 rear drive.


That must be an older version or something. This is the one that went up Pike's Peak (3 motors each front and back)


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

That poor differential 

Quite interesting to rely on "old" torque vectoring.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

it appears to have its advantages, they can keep the mass more towards the center, makes turning easier (I think there might be a couple turns at pikes peak...)


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

This thing was flying up the hill on front motors only ??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMjsAMlXGBI

From 11m20s just sirens though
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5LhoTbD3AY


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> This thing was flying up the hill on front motors only ??



not sure why you are saying that. 

"The newly created all-wheel drive eO PP03 "

With the weight transfer from the hill and acceleration, it wouldn't make sense to not drive the rears at a minimum. Maybe I misunderstood your statement.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

The motor issue did not happen at the start but part way through.

The eo-drive would probably been alot faster if all kept working.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

dcb said:


> not sure why you are saying that.
> 
> "The newly created all-wheel drive eO PP03 "
> 
> With the weight transfer from the hill and acceleration, it wouldn't make sense to not drive the rears at a minimum. Maybe I misunderstood your statement.


Their rear drivetrain failed halfway up the hill.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

So if any petrol head asks you why you bother converting cars to electric, tell them its not for environmental reasons, its for performance reasons !



> not sure why you are saying that


 Listen to them interviewing Rhys Millen at the end of the video.
he reckons it would go 30 seconds faster with all 4 wheels driving


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

wow, almost unbelievable if true. Still a little ways to go to catch up to the world record (also AWD), but very promising.

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/motorsport/official-peugeot-208-t16-pikes-peak


----------

